
Python 3 – Function Overloading with singledispatch - driscollis
http://www.blog.pythonlibrary.org/2016/02/23/python-3-function-overloading-with-singledispatch/
======
dalke

      @add.register(int)
      def _(a, b):
          print("First argument is of type ", type(a))
    

Is that the preferred style? Won't '_' makes it hard for syntax-based tools
like an IDE to implement features like "go to function"?

I know in my case I do C-S or grep "def abc" to find a function starting with
"abc". That seems much more difficult if '_' becomes the standard name for
this case.

~~~
driscollis
It seems to be. That's what I found in the official documentation anyway

